# antique rollfast boy's bicycle**rare & originale**



## fxo550 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nice seat
new departure c
rollfast badge

The bike is nice that maybe i want to trade or sell who knows!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow...that Rollfast is in beautiful original condition. Probably early 30s with the long spring seat and overall design.


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Wow...that Rollfast is in beautiful original condition. Probably early 30s with the long spring seat and overall design.




Yeap,for the seat alone i had offers on the pass for $400 from a well known collector in Texas and good offers on the whole bike.Now is for sale and let see what happend.thanks


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2012)

fxo550 said:


> Yeap,for the seat alone i had offers on the pass for $400 from a well known collector in Texas and good offers on the whole bike.Now is for sale and let see what happend.thanks




It is a beaut!!! If it was rattier, I would try to stuff a Whizzer in there...


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2012)

*more pictures*

pictures of this beauty

it is  a 1920's 

just the letter S under crank

new departure c hub

wheels 16"
frame 15"
floor to top tube 24" 1/2
floor to handlebars 31" 1/2
48" front to rear


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2012)

*more pictures*

seat is a troxel
pedals torrington jr


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2012)

*more pictures*

take a close look at the pictures of this rare and unique bike.

look at the frame!!

look at the rear drop stand


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2012)

If people would buy my stuf like dey says dey wud, That might be mine now..... boo hoo. That is one sweet ride!!!!!!


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> If people would buy my stuf like dey says dey wud, That might be mine now..... boo hoo. That is one sweet ride!!!!!!




Yes it is a sweet ride,,thanks


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyway, here's a free bump and a possible partial trade... late 60's AMF HI-lo. Has chrome fenders, pretty good except one silver dollar rust spot on front fender. Chrome chainguard good not great, original 16" wheels, I took off to clean the chrome, but haven't yet.Should clean up nicely. and these newer wheels/tires I picked up to use till I cleaned the others. Have nice original saddle(touched up white sides), and original white grips. I have seen a few of these, but none this nice or all original. Most missing fender or seat was replaced along with grips. I even have an original brochure to toss in. "Seat is another I tossed on to ride along with other grips".


----------



## fxo550 (Dec 13, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Anyway, here's a free bump and a possible partial trade... late 60's AMF HI-lo. Has chrome fenders, pretty good except one silver dollar rust spot on front fender. Chrome chainguard good not great, original 16" wheels, I took off to clean the chrome, but haven't yet.Should clean up nicely. and these newer wheels/tires I picked up to use till I cleaned the others. Have nice original saddle(touched up white sides), and original white grips. I have seen a few of these, but none this nice or all original. Most missing fender or seat was replaced along with grips. I even have an original brochure to toss in. "Seat is another I tossed on to ride along with other grips".





Nice bike!!


----------

